# Barre de chargement de Safari 3



## Oxydeon (10 Septembre 2009)

Hello,

j'aimerais juste savoir si il est possible de retrouver la barre de chargement bleu de Safari 3 dans Safari 4.  
C'est la seul raison qui me pousse à rester sur la V3.
J'ai fais une recherche sur google mais je n'ai rien trouvé et je sais que cela était possible pour la béta.

Mirci bcp de vos réponses 

Oxydeon


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Septembre 2009)

Oxydeon a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> j'aimerais juste savoir si il est possible de retrouver la barre de chargement bleu de Safari 3 dans Safari 4.
> C'est la seul raison qui me pousse à rester sur la V3.
> ...


Menu "Présentation" "Afficher la barre d'état"


----------



## Oxydeon (10 Septembre 2009)

Non non pas la barre d'état, la barre de chargement d'un site (derrière l'adresse du site)


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Septembre 2009)

Oxydeon a dit:


> Non non pas la barre d'état, la barre de chargement d'un site (derrière l'adresse du site)


Je crains que cela ne soit plus implémenté


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Septembre 2009)

Il me semble qu'au temps de la beta de Safari 4 une ligne de commande dans le Terminal permettait de la rétablir.


----------



## bompi (13 Septembre 2009)

Tu parles de ça ?


----------



## Oxydeon (13 Septembre 2009)

oui oui exactement, et comme c'est dit - et je m'en doutais- : pas moyen de changer la barre d'adresse de Saf4 à part la béta (d'ailleurs pour la beta, il y avait moyen de modifier encore plus facilement avec une app, un truc avec un mammouth)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Septembre 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Tu parles de ça ?



Oui.


----------

